# Looking for info on old wood cookstove



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey everyone! My sweet hubby is just finishing clearing out and cleaning up our Montgomery Ward wood cookstove (still need to figure out just how old it is). 

I'm looking for places online to learn more about this particular stove (guess they didn't have owner's manuals back in the day, LOL!) and maybe a forum dedicated to cooking on wood stoves. I'm sure I've got a lot to learn!

THANKS!

Mouse Bandit


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

mousebandit said:


> I'm looking for places online to learn more about this particular stove THANKS!
> 
> Mouse Bandit


I don't really mean to sound hostile, but why not do your _own_ research? That's what you're asking us to do.

*Google really can be your friend!*


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

I did google for a few hours and didn't come up with much. Was just hoping that since most everyone here is of the same mindset, that a few folks who had made the shift to wood cooking already had a few sites or forums that they liked and found valuable, and wouldn't mind sharing.  I wasn't expecting anyone to go out and search just for me, just share stuff they had already found on their journey to using their wood cook stoves. 

Mouse Bandit


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

You might check to see if your library carries or can get John Vivian's Wood Heat ISBN 0-87857-149-3. It gives a lot of information on how to check and use a wood cook stove/range.


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Our library is now defunct, but I will check ebay and bookfinder for that one! THANKS!

Mouse Bandit


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have that book. Very informative regarding wood.


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, my honey got it all clean and fired it up, and we had chili boiling on top in less than a minute, and the oven is up to 350 degrees. Now to learn to hold the temp where we want it! 

It smoked like crazy until it got pretty hot (from all over, not just up the pipe). Hubby thinks we need a longer pipe on the back to get better draft. 

Just wanted to update!
THanks again!
Mouse Bandit


----------



## ittybittyhome (May 25, 2011)

Just came across your post and thought I&#8217;d pass on some things I&#8217;ve leant in the pass couple of weeks (was kind of thrown into using the wood cookstove a little bit sooner than expected lol)
First thing- Never, ever trust the thermostat that&#8217;s built into the oven (We&#8217;ll just say that the neighbours dog enjoyed the first batch of cookies I made)
2. To keep a steadier oven temperature, play with closing the flute. I have a L&#8217;islet and this works well, except for with birch . In the case of birch in my oven, closin g the chimney is a very bad idea, unless you like a kitchen full of smoke lol.
3. Different types of wood will give you different burns. My stove seems to prefer jack pine, but birch will bring it up to temperature a lot faster on the downside it goes through birch fast, something you will have to play with.
4. You can boil/cook faster by lifting off the one of the grates and placing your pot right directly in the opening over the flames. Word of caution be extremely careful while attempting this, flames will come roaring out.
5. Your oven will have hotspots in it, the best way to locate them is to make up a batch of biscuits, check on the often, where the biscuits cook/burn faster is where your hotspots are. I find in my stove I have to rotate everything in order to get an even bake.
I had a link to a site that offered pointers on cooking with woodstoves and unfortunately have misplaced it. If I come across it I'll post it here for you.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

mousebandit said:


> Well, my honey got it all clean and fired it up, and we had chili boiling on top in less than a minute, and the oven is up to 350 degrees. Now to learn to hold the temp where we want it!
> 
> It smoked like crazy until it got pretty hot (from all over, not just up the pipe). Hubby thinks we need a longer pipe on the back to get better draft.
> 
> ...


Yep, the pipe needs to extend a minimum of three feet above the roof to get it to draw properly. Sometimes even more, depending on roof pitch and configuration. Low air pressure can also create problems with a wood flue drawing properly. You will soon learn how to regulate your stove temp thru experience. different wood species will have huge affects. I always liked to use well seasoned ash when I was cooking with wood. Sassafras is also excellent, but it burns quick and very hot.


----------



## rickpaul (Jan 10, 2013)

Why don`t you post a picture of it for us to see ??


----------

